# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  OpenXR project, The Khronos Group, Inc., Beaverton, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Developer - The Khronos Group, Inc.

khronos.org/openxr

twitter.com/OpenXR

Playlist "OpenXR"

OpenXR on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Joins OpenXR, Becoming a Decisive Backer in the Open, Royalty-free VR/AR Standard"

by Scott Hayden
November 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Oculus OpenXR Mobile SDK"

July 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "OpenXR 1.0 Adopter’s Program Launched, Microsoft And Oculus Begin Implementation"

by Peter Graham
July 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Follows Valve & Microsoft In Recommending Game Engines Use OpenXR"

by David Heaney
December 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Overview of XR Optics

Jun 7, 2021

openxrforum.org

youtube.com/channel/UCPOHMntOdNs2qIT7n1D_i3A

----------

